

16GB IPhone 4S with Rare Flappybird Installed Onsale For Over £6m - cjaredrun
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apple-iPhone-4S-16gb-Rare-Flappy-Bird-Installed-/151229097917?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item2335f4e7bd

======
shalalala
Scam. Everyone knows that these auctions end and no one pays, and no one gets
in trouble. On a smaller scale, it's the one thing most people come to hate
about eBay. They should end this auction.

